# Need help with a Split Leaf Maple



## mrniceguy (May 17, 2008)

I have a small Japanese Split Leaf Maple that I purchased last summer. I was told that it would do bst in a part-sun, pat-shade region of my yard. The situation is that it did fine last year, but now the leaves are drooping like it is not getting enough water. The leaves are still suple and not brittle at all. Please, if anyone has any ideas why it is not doing well, please reply to this thread. Thanks in advance. Joe.


----------

